# Chili Verde ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

I love chili verde (or chili verte in south Louisiana) but thats probably because I can't remember seeing tomatillos here anywhere. When in Texas and New Mexico yes. I used to go the Hatch chili festival every year. I have been known to cook a pot of chili.  So after years in the southwest and south of the border I developed a love of fresh homemade Tex/Mex. 

 Chili verde is used there ALOT with butts. I specifically like it on on my chicken enchiladas but sadly its like chicken lips in south Louisiana finding a tomatillo. LOL Lady at the store was selling them for 2 for a dollar and I laughed she didn't like me when the owner agreed that price was wrong. The sales lady thought they were green tomatoes. Anyway, I digress.......

*Chili Verde ~ Foam *

*Ingredients:*
4 pounds tomatillos Shucked, washed and chopped
2 eachs medium white onions
4 Poblano peppers Charred, peeled, seeded
8 toes garlic
3 tablespoons chopped cilantro
3 teaspoons cumin
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/3 cup lime juice
1 pint chicken broth
1 teaspoon ground ancho pepper
2 eachs large jalapenos chopped and seeded








*Directions:*
Sweat onions and garlic, add everything else, simmer with lid on for an hour, remove lid and simmer another hour, adding broth if needed. Everything will sweat down. Check and adjust seasonings to your preference.

Run it thru a food processor, blender, food mill or use a potato masher and a sieve.

When ready to use, I add 1 to 2 of cream to the sauce. for a more creamy texture and re-check seasonings.







Cowboy Candy and Chili Verde (Verte!)







I can tell there are green chili enchiladas in the near future!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

Your recipe looks good.And lately these can be purchased in my neck of the woods for 3.00 a pound. Might give this a go. Homemade salsa for burritos sounds like a neat idea.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Your recipe looks good.And lately these can be purchased in my neck of the woods for 3.00 a pound. Might give this a go. Homemade salsa for burritos sounds like a neat idea.



First, green chili vice red chili is the best way to go in my humble opinion. 

And fresh made the way you like 'em, is like smoking, there's is a 1000 different ways but your way is always the best!

I got these and the jalapenos for 2 lbs/1.00.  Much better price that 2 for a 1.00 the produce lady had 'em marked.....LOL


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2019)

foamheart said:


> First, green chili vice red chili is the best way to go in my humble opinion.
> 
> And fresh made the way you like 'em, is like smoking, there's is a 1000 different ways but your way is always the best!
> 
> I got these and the jalapenos for 2 lbs/1.00.  Much better price that 2 for a 1.00 the produce lady had 'em marked.....LOL



Lol, I bet. If I could get them at that price. I would have jumped on this band wagon long ago. So, I believe this yankee is going to make some soon. We usually do burritos a couple times a month.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

This looks REAL good. Cooler weather coming and I have every intention of expanding my Mexican and Tex Mex culinary horizons, and this WILL be on the list. Thanks for sharing and providing all the details.

Tomatillos readily available and cheap,
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

My nick is ChileRelleno, and I approve this thread.


----------



## ofelles (Oct 1, 2019)

Love Chile Verde.  Make a recipe so what similar often.  I am lucky that I can get tomatilos year round


----------



## kit s (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh ya...but when I am to lazy to make my own, I do turn to herdez verde.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> My nick is ChileRelleno, and I approve this thread.



Sounds like you are the E.F. Hutton of Mexican and Tex Mex food: When Chile talks, people listen 

Y'all remember that one??
Robert


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

kit s said:


> Oh ya...but when I am to lazy to make my own, I do turn to herdez verde.



Its funny you say that, not a week ago I complained there had to be a better available Chili verde than Old El Paso. Then suddenly there was a jalapeno and tomatillo sale at my grocery store. 

I was putting groceries up and on  the can shelf was sitting in the back sat a large jar of Herdez. No telling how long its been there. You telling me its good?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> This looks REAL good. Cooler weather coming and I have every intention of expanding my Mexican and Tex Mex culinary horizons, and this WILL be on the list. Thanks for sharing and providing all the details.
> 
> Tomatillos readily available and cheap,
> Robert



You'll know when cooler weather gets here, I be running outside nekkid!! Been <90F with <80% humidity since last march!


----------



## kit s (Oct 1, 2019)

I was putting groceries up and on  the can shelf was sitting in the back sat a large jar of Herdez. No telling how long its been there. You telling me its good?[/QUOTE]
For store bought commercial stuff ya, best in the market (well as far as I am concerned)...to add some heat I mix in some hot red l chili flakes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

Herdez is my favorite brand for Mexican salsas, sauces and more.
Pretty good stuff for store bought.

Their cooking sauces make quick meals a cinch.
Chipotle, Guajillo, Pasilla and Tomatilla.
Just add a protein and maybe a veggie.

Their Spicy Guacamole Salsa absolutely nails it.

Chipotle's in Adobo, my favorite for starting a chile base.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

kit s said:


> I was putting groceries up and on  the can shelf was sitting in the back sat a large jar of Herdez. No telling how long its been there. You telling me its good?


For store bought commercial stuff ya, best in the market (well as far as I am concerned)...to add some heat I mix in some hot red l chili flakes.[/QUOTE]

Cool I'll have to try it.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Herdez is my favorite brand for Mexican salsas, sauces and more.
> Pretty good stuff for store bought.
> 
> Their cooking sauces make quick meals a cinch.
> ...



Oddly enough its Tex mex week here, I have avocados, I just packaged over 4 doz. tamales I made today, thinking about a chicken enchilada in a green chile for supper, but after making tamales I am wondering why I am even thinking of  eating.....  LOL!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 1, 2019)

foamheart said:


> You'll know when cooler weather gets here, I be running outside nekkid!! Been <90F with <80% humidity since last march!



Hell, I been running outside nekkid since March. That's the beauty of how our home is situated....no neighbors in eyesight and the pool is totally secluded. We finally dropped out of triple digit temps yesterday and it's been like Fall. Only 97 today and there is a chill in the air!! Seriously, after probably a hundred days of triple digit temps it was almost chilly jumping in the pool today only being a bone chilling 97 degrees. Oh well....I'll take that over snow on the ground for 6 months out of the year. 

No longer nekkid with Tracy coming home,
Robert


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Hell, I been running outside nekkid since March. That's the beauty of how our home is situated....no neighbors in eyesight and the pool is totally secluded. We finally dropped out of triple digit temps yesterday and it's been like Fall. Only 97 today and there is a chill in the air!! Seriously, after probably a hundred days of triple digit temps it was almost chilly jumping in the pool today only being a bone chilling 97 degrees. Oh well....I'll take that over snow on the ground for 6 months out of the year.
> 
> No longer nekkid with Tracy coming home,
> Robert



My smoker and pits have filed for a joint divorcee decree cause its been too damn hot for me to go out and use 'em.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

Today central Bama was averaging 99° with a 102° heat index.
Fall?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Today central Bama was averaging 99° with a 102° heat index.
> Fall?



Yeah fall down from heat stroke! They are going to have to start air conditioning the football/baseball stadiums they expect to see me again! I may have to start supporting basketball at least its air conditioned....LOL


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 1, 2019)

If it stays like this, bowhunters will be baiting deer with 5gal buckets of water.


----------

